# 7850 50mm Tubular...Is this NORMAL?? Help!



## Nacracer (Oct 27, 2005)

I purchased these "new" on ebay, but it looks as though these spots have been repaired. The are exactly opposite of the valve hole on both the front and rear. Is this normal??? Thanks.


----------



## madonna (Dec 6, 2005)

I think this is normal. Infact this to counter the weight of the valve, that is why it is directly opposite the valve hole.


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes they are normal. I have the same on my 7801 tubulars. Enjoy them because Shimano makes good reliable wheels.


----------

